# DeWalt 20V Grass Trimmer-Doesn't Start-



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Gem57 said:


> How does one determine that motor is problem?


To start - You take the covers off and put a meter on the terminals of the motor to see if the motor is getting power.


----------



## Gem57 (Sep 16, 2017)

SPS-1 said:


> To start - You take the covers off and put a meter on the terminals of the motor to see if the motor is getting power.


Thanks for prompt reply. Will fwd info to hubby when gets home from work.


----------

